# LEE KAY CENTER



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

How is the Range at the Lee Kay Center? My son has his hunters safety test there saturday so I want to be prepared with everything he might need to shoot outside with bad weather. (I think I am more nervous than he is.)  -)O(-


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the .22 kids range is covered, but open on the sides. I think they give them a mat to lay on also. Good shootin to em'.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It's a nice range, and Al's right it is covered over head. I would dress warm, it's supposed to get cold  . You might consider some good ear muffs or a knit hat. Something to keep the ears warm. Some clear safety glasses and hearing protection is required. I believed they can provide these items if you dont have any.

Do they still have the kids shoot that small squirrell and rabbit target?

Good luck to your boy!

sawsman


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Tell Caden good luck!


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Covered with open sides. They do have carpets for the kids to use. Definitely wear something warm, you'll need it. Yes, they still shoot at the bunny and squirrel targets.

The kids shoot 10 rounds from each of 3 shooting positions... standing, prone, and sitting or kneeling. The shooting test generally takes between 15 and 30 minutes to complete depending on the skills of the kids and the number of shooters.

Remember also, after completing the hunter ed class, the kids get admission free for a year there. 

Disclaimer: The use of the term "kids" refers to anybody taking the hunter ed class, regardless of age. After all, we are all kids at heart, right?


Good luck with the shoot. Stay warm and stay dry.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Take hearing and eye protection, or you'll be required to buy some there. I took a closed-cell foam pad for my son, for comfort and insulation. That cold ground will suck the heat from him and he'll have a hard time holding steady.


----------

